
'Brain orgasms'? The ASMR relaxation trend seducing the internet - mudil
https://news.yahoo.com/brain-orgasms-asmr-relaxation-trend-seducing-internet-062222725.html
======
ndrwlfntn
As somebody who experiences the ASMR sensation, I hate when people use the
term "brain orgasms".

It makes it so I can't publicly tell people the joys and oddities of ASMR. My
personal theory is that it's an evolved response to personal affection and
attention. For myself, and other's I've meant, it's in no way sexual.

Sure, like any content, there is porn of it out there, but that's not the
point and distracts from the truly interesting and possibly useful aspects of
ASMR.

I am interested to see if others are OK with this "brain orgasm" analogy. I
prefer describing the sensation like a pleasant brain shower. How do you
describe the ASMR sensation if you feel it, and how do you perceive the ASMR
community if you don't?

